# blue tongue setup



## rockethead (May 12, 2014)

I finished my blue tongue enclosure and thought I would put it on diy zone to show finished results.
I use plain old white melamine 1200x595x595 from Bunnings.
3D back ground I found at a local pet shop urs made of rubber[been sitting on their she]lf for years and got a discount it was not the right height so I used another sheet of melamine in the roof to make it fit plus this made my electrican's job easier to wire the lights.

For air vents I used a wall/eave vent with a 100mm hole easy to drill with a 100mm wholesaw bit
You can hook up flex ducting to a fan for fresh cooler air if it gets to hot[which I should not have to do but just in case]
finger grips I got from [not sure I can say cause of aps rules] but everyone will know who I got them from I used bearded dragons but they look great and easy to put on

over all about 4-8 hrs to build but the back ground failed to stick first time so I use 4 tubes of liquid nails with about a ton on weight on top and I left it for 3 days to set


----------



## aj33340 (May 17, 2014)

looks great


----------



## rockethead (May 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot I put a lot of effort into it for a blue tongue setup. I had to sell all my bredli's ,diamond pythons plus bearded dragons after I was diagnosis with bowel cancer. but after surgurey and I have 10 weeks of chemotherapy to go now I'm getting better now and when i'm cleared i'm going to get back right into the reptile scene again.
I got a baby bredli just the other week and have big plans for other reptiles all positive thoughts now


----------



## pinefamily (May 17, 2014)

Congrats on the good news and the positive attitude! What substrate are you using in there? And how is the bluey going in there? We don't have one (yet), but thought leaf litter is one of the better options for blueys.


----------



## rockethead (May 17, 2014)

I got a 15 kg bag of chipsi extra from a pet shop I go to in Liverpool
good product easy to spot clean and covers a lot of area. lasted around 5 months plus for a 4foot tank
a big plus for blue tongues are there friendly and they like to eat I feed mine outside his enclosure by hand
never gives up a free meal so far


----------



## pinefamily (May 18, 2014)

OK, thanks. Does he burrow much in it?


----------



## rockethead (May 18, 2014)

he loves burrowing around. he sleeps under the chips sometimes he is hard to find


----------



## aj33340 (May 19, 2014)

i redesigned my tank yesterday and today ill get a photo tomorrow if you like


----------

